# new model boat lake



## TonyAllen (Aug 6, 2008)

Hello went to pick up my son and family to go to the zoo and drove to new brighton on the wirral and noticed the new lake has been opened for model boats as part of the new complex being built there ,it looked quite busy so the next time we are over there I will take my grandson to view whats on show, it might get my son to refit his model trawler back to shipshape,its lying in my loft looking rather storm damaged Regards Tony


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

TonyAllen said:


> Hello went to pick up my son and family to go to the zoo and drove to new brighton on the wirral and noticed the new lake has been opened for model boats as part of the new complex being built there ,it looked quite busy so the next time we are over there I will take my grandson to view whats on show, it might get my son to refit his model trawler back to shipshape,its lying in my loft looking rather storm damaged Regards Tony


Tony, 
All that was on the boating lake this afternoon were two rather fierce swans.
Regards, 
Pat(Jester)


----------



## TonyAllen (Aug 6, 2008)

Pat Kennedy said:


> Tony,
> All that was on the boating lake this afternoon were two rather fierce swans.
> Regards,
> Pat(Jester)


Pat. It don't take them birds long to mark their domain over all others but they look good when there in full sail but a fast motor boat will shift them i'll bet TONY


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

Tony, 
once all the construction around it is finished, it promises to be a fine boating lake. I've seen some really splendid model ships at that lake in the past, something I wish I could do, but all my efforts so far have come to naught.
Regards, 
Pat


----------



## John Dryden (Sep 26, 2009)

Pat,seeing as you were a crane driver you should make a floating crane and salvage the models that sink!!


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

A nice thought John, I did build a meccano crane once, so its a possibility.
regards, 
Pat


----------



## michael charters (Apr 4, 2010)

Would you believe It? Have used new brighton Boating lake, Llandudno and the pond in Runcorn, Great times. Now emmigrated to The Great Lakes in Cleveland Ohio USA. Built remote controlled model boats for the grandchildren.
Guess? no boating lakes to sail the models. Wish I was back on the new, New brighton pond. Have a SD14. and Aircraft carrier. SD14 in photos on this site SN. May have to put wheels on them and run them on a parking lot.


----------

